# a lavoro / a studio



## danalto

Un'altra delle frasi che sento dire spesso, ultimamente, è 
"*Sono a lavoro*", "*Sono a studio*".  Orrore!

Il bello (sarebbe meglio dire _il brutto_...) è che vien detto anche da laureati, professionisti!
La vostra opionione in merito?


----------



## gabrigabri

danalto said:


> Un'altra delle frasi che sento dire spesso, ultimamente, è
> "*Sono a lavoro*", "*Sono a studio*".  Orrore!
> 
> Il bello (sarebbe meglio dire _il brutto_...) è che vien detto anche da laureati, professionisti!
> La vostra opionione in merito?


 

Io dico sempre: sono a università!!

Scherzo!! 

Grazie a Dio mi sembra di non averlo mai sentito! Penso che sia un modo gergale di dire "lavoro=studio". Questi professionisti...

Edit: Mi viene in mente una frase che non è corretta ma che io direi: Sono a catering. Per dire che sono a lavoro, e dove lavoro io?? In un'impresa di catering... abbreviando: a catering!


----------



## Many-

E come sarebbe gramaticalmente correto dire???


----------



## gabrigabri

Sono IN studio
Sono ALLO studio

Ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco!!


----------



## Many-

e sono al lavoro???


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Many- said:


> e sono al lavoro???


 
Sono *al* lavoro;  sono *in* università o *all'*università; sono *al* bar, sono *al *cinema. 

Sono* a* casa.


----------



## bubu7

danalto said:


> Un'altra delle frasi che sento dire spesso, ultimamente, è
> "*Sono a lavoro*", "*Sono a studio*".  Orrore!


Potremmo riflettere su frasi come:

_Vado a teatro_ vs _vado al teatro_.

Esiste una sfumatura diversa nelle due espressioni.

(Vado ad assistere a uno spettacolo teatrale) = _Stasera vado a teatro_ (meno bene _al_)

(Sono un elettricista che deve programmare gl'interventi di riparazione) = _Oggi vado al teatro_ (meno bene _a_)

Possiamo spingerci a proporre un'analogia col _lavoro_?

_Sei ancora a lavoro? Il pranzo è pronto!_

_Sei a casa o al lavoro?  _


----------



## gabrigabri

Mi accorgo solo ora di non aver capito di che parlavi!!!
Secondo me "a lavoro" va benissimo, anche si pronuncia come "al lavoro", no?
"A studio" fa inorridire anche me!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

bubu7 said:


> _Sei ancora a lavoro? Il pranzo è pronto!_
> 
> _Sei a casa o al lavoro?  _


 
Scusa, Bubu, ma non mi suona bene.  

_Sei ancora a lavor*are*?   Sei ancora *al* lavoro?_

Anche con un verbo di moto, direi _"vado *al *lavoro", "vado *a* lavor*are*"._

Ne ho trovato conferma sul Devoto-Oli, ora cercherò anche sul Serianni.


----------



## Grease

"Sono a lavoro" si usa nella lingua parlata (almeno a Milano), pero' in effetti anche a me non sembra corretto, piu' giusto "Sono al lavoro".
"Sono a studio" e' cosi' tipicamente romano che a Milano e' un'espressione che usiamo tipicamente per prendere in giro i colleghi romani...


----------



## bubu7

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me "a lavoro" va benissimo, anche si pronuncia come "al lavoro", no?


Direi che la pronuncia è la stessa. 



			
				Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> _Sei ancora a lavor*are*? Sei ancora *al* lavoro?_
> 
> Anche con un verbo di moto, direi _"vado *al *lavoro", "vado *a* lavor*are*"._
> 
> Ne ho trovato conferma sul Devoto-Oli, ora cercherò anche sul Serianni.


È proprio su questo che volevo riflettere.
Sui vocabolari e le grammatiche troverai, con tutta probabilità, solo _al_.
Ma perché è così diffuso in rete e a molti _suona bene_ "a lavoro"?
Le lingue non sono costruzioni mummificate e l'uso precede sempre la regola. Anche se non sempre il primo si tradurrà nella seconda.

Secondo me questa espressione si sta diffondendo perché al termine _lavoro_ viene dato il significato figurato di _lavorare_.
La forma non fa parte della nostra tradizione letteraria, ne ho trovato un solo esempio in Nievo, un autore non dei più ligi alle regole dell'italiano standard.
Ma questa situazione: _a_ = più figurato; _al_ = più materiale; è quella che si ritrova con _teatro_.
Quindi la forma corretta e attualmente consigliabile è certamente "al lavoro" ma non mi stupirei che, in un futuro più o meno prossimo, venisse affiancata dall'altra.


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> Un'altra delle frasi che sento dire spesso, ultimamente, è
> "*Sono a lavoro*", "*Sono a studio*".  Orrore!
> Il bello (sarebbe meglio dire _il brutto_...) è che vien detto anche da laureati, professionisti!
> La vostra opionione in merito?


Io francamente dico 'al lavoro' e 'allo studio', ma non ho trovato regole secondo le quali sia possibile definire sbagliato usare la preposizione semplice, solo teorie, come quella che distingue luoghi fisici e metaforici o figurati.
Qui e qui alcuni scambi di opinioni nel forum dell'Accademia della Crusca.
Comunque non posso fare a meno di notare che sarebbe possibile dire 'a lavoro' unicamente al nord, dove spesso non viene rispettato il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, perché altrimenti la sua pronuncia suona assolutamente identica a quella di 'al lavoro'..!


----------



## federicoft

_Sono a studio_ sono abbastanza sicuro sia un orrore grammaticale, tipicamente romano. 
Ma _sono a lavoro_? E come la mettiamo con _sono_ _a casa_?

A me convince molto la spiegazione fornita sul Forum della Crusca. Preposizione semplice quando si parla di una condizione esistenziale (essere nella propria casa lo è), articolata riferendosi ad un luogo fisico.


----------



## awanzi

danalto said:


> Un'altra delle frasi che sento dire spesso, ultimamente, è
> "*Sono a lavoro*", "*Sono a studio*".  Orrore!
> 
> Il bello (sarebbe meglio dire _il brutto_...) è che vien detto anche da laureati, professionisti!
> La vostra opionione in merito?



La mia opinione in merito è che la lingua è in continua evoluzione e in questo caso "a studio" (cosa che io non dico solo perchè uno studio non ce l'ho ) non mi suona per niente male. Anzi, mi da proprio l'idea di un uso più ampio di frasi comunemente accettate (come appunto "sono a casa" o "sono a scuola") che rende la lingua viva e in continuo cambiamento. Grammaticalmente non mi sembra scorretto, ma può essere che il mio orecchio si sia semplicemente abituato a sentirlo e ormai non faccio caso all'errore!


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Potremmo riflettere su frasi come:
> 
> _Vado a teatro_ vs _vado al teatro_.
> 
> Esiste una sfumatura diversa nelle due espressioni.
> 
> (Vado ad assistere a uno spettacolo teatrale) = _Stasera vado a teatro_ (meno bene _al_)
> 
> (Sono un elettricista che deve programmare gl'interventi di riparazione) = _Oggi vado al teatro_ (meno bene _a_)
> 
> Possiamo spingerci a proporre un'analogia col _lavoro_?
> 
> _Sei ancora a lavoro? Il pranzo è pronto!_
> 
> _Sei a casa o al lavoro?  _



Scusate se ritiro su questo 3D. Ma vorrei chiedervi un vostro parere.
Sul forum di italiano-spagnolo una madrilegna ha chiesto perché si dice:

Vado *a* teatro e non vado al teatro
mentre è corretto vado *al* cinema.
La mia spiegazione è stata questa:



> Io vado a teatro -> indica un teatro non determinato, non si sa o si specifica quale sia il teatro. Quello che la frase mette in luce è il fatto di andare a vedere uno spettacolo.
> Io vado al teatro -> il teatro è identificato. Si sa quale è il teatro e/o lo spettacolo che vado a vedere. Per esempio vado al Brancaccio / alla Scala ecc.



Qualcuno ha qualche vada idea del perché sia accettata invece la forma "vado al cinema" ovvero del perché della preposizione articolata anziché quella semplice?
Grazie per le vostre risposte!


----------



## Stiannu

La tua spiegazione funziona per spiegare la differenza tra _a teatro_ e _al teatro_, ma non rende conto della differenza tra _a teatro_ e _al cinema_. In questo caso, presumo che si tratti semplicemente di espressioni consolidate... non c'è logica.


----------



## housecameron

Dalla rubrica Scioglilingua del Corriere

A teatro / al cinema
_...Una ragione forse c'è e dipende dal momento storico in cui l'espressione è nata: molto probabilmente all'inizio del secolo si andava nell'unica sala cinematografica di una città. Di qui l'uso dell'articolo. Di teatri ne esistevano di più. Di qui la caduta dell'articolo, che diventa invece necessario se si indica uno specifico teatro in cui si è andati: "Sono andato al teatro Manzoni"._

"a studio" o "in studio"  ; "ripasso la linea a voi a studio"


----------



## la italianilla

Molte grazie Stiannu e housecameron! 
Sopratutto gli ultimi link postati da house, sembrano molto interessanti!

PS: ho postato il link di questo 3D sul topic di Italiano-Spagnolo di cui vi ho accennato ieri, così si ritrova subito la spiegazione!


----------

